# Anxiety Disorders > Hypochondria (Health Anxiety) >  >  How can i stop being a hypochondriac?

## princess4life

I am constantly worrying about my health ever since i had an anxiety  attack 3 months ago. I make myself feel worse because i am always  worrying when i get symptoms of certain illnesses etc. If i get a  headache for any longer than a couple days i worry, stomach pain after  eating i get worried, i get worried over little nagging pains and aches,  and i have already visited my local doctor about 4 times in 2 weeks  with different symptoms expecting them to give me a scan on that certain  area of my body. I am getting annoyed with myself because i am not  getting crippling, agonizing pain that would need attention but i still  go to the doctor. Please help me relieve this?

----------

